# Ransom and Dagger island Breakwaters



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I have not fished AP for two years and I was shocked at how much work had been done building rock breakwaters and filling them with dredge material. I read this is supposed to protect the grass in redfish bay, but, it looks like it could kill the fishing in that area. All those drainages are gone other than a couple of passes. Some of my favorite spots are gone for good.

What is your opinion of how this will affect fishing long term?


----------

